# Help for skink ID



## fdusoulier (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, 

I will come soon to Victoria and I'll do some herping search. 

While I was sorting my pictures of my trip in Victoria last year, I realized that I've found this one picture of a skink. The picture is awful because the weather was bad and the lizard was very far away... Can anyone help me with the identification? The site was Healesville, VIC.

Just looking in the guide by Wilson & Swan, I'd say it could be _Eulamprus tympanum _but I'm not sure. 

And if I can ask you guys another question, how do you make the difference between _Lampropholis delicata_ and _L. guichenoti _in the field?

Thanks very much for your answers and sorry for my "french" english writing...

François


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea im thinking it is a Southern Water Skink _Eulamprus tympanum. _
Thanks Tim_._


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with E. tympanum. 

Lampropholis delicata NEVER has a dark, mid-vertebral stripe. L. guichenoti always has this dark stripe, faint or dark. It's easy once you get your eye in for the detail.


----------



## fdusoulier (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks very much to you both for your help.

François


----------

